# Age of golden when house-broken



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

How old was your golden when he/she was housebroken?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max came home at 11 weeks and was housebroken by 12 weeks old.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My Max came home at 7 weeks and was housebroken in 2 weeks.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Tanner came home at 7 weeks old was house trained by 3 months of age. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan came home at 9 weeks and was housebroken within 2 weeks


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Kye was trained by 3 mo., Coop was a bit over 4 mo.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I answered 3-5 months simply because I don't TRUST a puppy running around the house until they are about 5 months old.  

Jacks came home potty trained. We took him out for potty several times within the first hour of him being home and made a point of taking him to the same door, using the "potty song", and throwing parties for every potty outside.... and he just started going to the door on his own and snuffling at it that first day. 

Bertie was a close repeat of that. He was going to the door right from the start as well. He did have one accident-fest (he had several accidents within a span of a half hour - it was bizarre(=), though.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Megora said:


> *I answered 3-5 months simply because I don't TRUST a puppy running around the house until they are about 5 months old.  *
> 
> Jacks came home potty trained. We took him out for potty several times within the first hour of him being home and made a point of taking him to the same door, using the "potty song", and throwing parties for every potty outside.... and he just started going to the door on his own and snuffling at it that first day.
> 
> Bertie was a close repeat of that. He was going to the door right from the start as well. He did have one accident-fest (he had several accidents within a span of a half hour - it was bizarre(=), though.


I agree.

Before 3 mos., I was trained to watch for cues and take him out often,


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

both Sam and cooper were a little more reliable around 3 months for knowing that they need to do their business outside but I didn't trust them fully until around 5-6 months of age, at that point they were able to hold it and knew that if they really needed to go out to sit by the back door 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

